# Rate Elliot Rodger on this rare pic



## DarknLost (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 13, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 40489


Not bad/10. Tbh, if he was tall and buff, he wouldn't have been half bad. I actually see "white guys" that look similar to him and do well.


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 13, 2019)

Would like to drink vanilla latte with him while we watch the sunset in his BMW 

No homo


----------



## shibo (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Hunter (Apr 13, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 13, 2019)

Half Asian which means full Asian in the eyes of foids


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 13, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Half Asian which means full Asian in the eyes of foids


Yes which is invisible to them 

Being Asian is death sentence


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 13, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Apr 14, 2019)

He doent look that bad he probably was mental, no way to find out now


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 14, 2019)

Cute who is this guy?


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 14, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Cute who is this guy?


you can read about him on his okcupid dating profile


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 14, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> He doent look that bad he probably was mental, no way to find out now


He was a manlet and a framecel. And obviously he was mental lol


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 14, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> you can read about him on his okcupid dating profile


I would date him 8/10 I think he's quite cute sweaty teehee


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks good tbh


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 14, 2019)

He was a mentalcel


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 14, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> View attachment 40549
> View attachment 40550
> View attachment 40551
> View attachment 40552
> View attachment 40553


fuck i always lol at the pic of him in the car with his glasses just fucking lol


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 14, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Looks good tbh


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 14, 2019)

His profile comes across too much as a boring nice guy..

Girls want to be treated like dirt


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 14, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Yes which is invisible to them
> 
> Being Asian is death sentence



@plnk


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Overdose on heroin


ik you are in a literal special ed school, but how fucked in the head are you on a scle of 1-10?


----------



## Aids! (Apr 14, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> fuck i always lol at the pic of him in the car with his glasses just fucking lol


Why? He's such a magnificent beautiful dude.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 14, 2019)

his problem was that he looks so much like an asian (tho' he wasn't... am i right?)


----------



## Aids! (Apr 14, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> his problem was that he looks so much like an asian (tho' he wasn't... am i right?)


Winky stinky


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Apr 14, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> ik you are in a literal special ed school, but how fucked in the head are you on a scle of 1-10?


Overdose on heroin.
I bet of you would suck Elliot rodger’s dick if you had the chance?


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 14, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Overdose on heroin.


That'd feel gr8


blackoutwhitein said:


> I bet of you would suck Elliot rodger’s dick if you had the chance?


Come up with new insults fatty


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 14, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Half Asian which means full Asian in the eyes of foids


Elliot Rodger looks extremely good as an half-asian.
most half-asian guys look like thai trannies


----------



## Mewcel (Apr 14, 2019)

One of the better pics, be it a frauded one where I can still see his retracted mandible.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 14, 2019)

Doesn't matter how "good" he looks, you only have to take one glance at the guy to see his Asian phenotype..
He's Asian therefore he's nothing in the eyes of white girls..

He could have been a slayer in China, where his white-admixture would have made him attractive and desirable.

Another reason why multiculturalism is a pile of crap.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 14, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> His profile comes across too much as a boring nice guy..
> 
> Girls want to be treated like dirt


Fuck he seemed like a nice guy. I wish he was here shit posting with us.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 40489


would/10


----------



## Einon (Apr 24, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Cute


----------

